# Living room design



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey all

Been working hard, and realized we had a lot more room in this one room than expected. We have a table, a couch, and a rocking chair in it, and it is supposed to look like a living room. Any ideas on what I can use to fill in some space? The space is going to be dark, and it could be a dining room/ living room combination, but I don't think I want another table in there. Thanks in advance.


If pictures are needed, I may be able to get them tomorrow.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

End tables, lamps, pictures on wall, shelves, mounted animals on walls!, lighting fixture hanging from ceiling, cabinets, etc. For details, you could set out candles, spider webs, old looking pictures, "dust", etc.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You could always put something totally out of place and disturbing there, like a pillory or set of stocks. Would give a sort of Addams Family-ish homeyness to the scene!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Fireplace...

You can take up a lot of wall space


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

A coffin for the dining room table


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Depending on your theme, a TV with odd/disturbing images on it. Or if you can, set up a blind so the people looking at the TV won't notice someone behind them. Set the TV up with a hidden camera facing them, then turn on the TV so they can see themselves with the killer/monster lurking behind them.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Depending on your theme, a TV with odd/disturbing images on it. Or if you can, set up a blind so the people looking at the TV won't notice someone behind them. Set the TV up with a hidden camera facing them, then turn on the TV so they can see themselves with the killer/monster lurking behind them.


Thats pretty cool, is that how Disney's haunted mansion did it? How would you make the 'monster' appear?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> Thats pretty cool, is that how Disney's haunted mansion did it? How would you make the 'monster' appear?


The person dressed as the monster/killer would be behind them the whole time, perhaps quietly advancing down a hallway, but they (hopefully) wouldn't notice until the TV came on showing them from the different angle. (The camera would be hidden on top of or above the TV they are looking at, and would reveal the brute behind them when the image came on the screen. It would be a moment of "Hey, that's us!" Followed by the quick spin around and -hopefully- screams.)


----------

